# Terra Cotta Theory...



## creebobby (Oct 19, 2022)

I was thinking about the Terra Cotta color, used on Sting-Rays from around 12-63 to 4-64.

As of 4-64 Schwinn officially dropped Terra Cotta and went to Flamboyant Red.  But a lot of Sting-Rays and other Schwinns from 64 seem to have a little bit of that Terra Cotta look to them.

I've seen people say it's just how the Red faded, but later Apple Krates and other red Schwinns didn't fade to Terra Cotta.

I have another idea.  Or a Terra Cotta crackpot conspiracy theory.  Call it what you like:

Maybe the Schwinn paint department got rid of the remaining Terra Cotta paint stock by mixing it in with various batches of Flamboyant Red.  So for a while through 64 red Schwinns might have had a little more or a little less of that Terra Cotta hue mixed in.


----------



## vastingray (Oct 19, 2022)

creebobby said:


> I was thinking about the Terra Cotta color, used on Sting-Rays from around 12-63 to 4-64.
> 
> As of 4-64 Schwinn officially dropped Terra Cotta and went to Flamboyant Red.  But a lot of Sting-Rays and other Schwinns from 64 seem to have a little bit of that Terra Cotta look to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2022)

I always thought that Flamboyant Red was a big letdown as far as Schwinn's Red colors go. It looked to washed out compared to the Opal and Radiant reds.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 24, 2022)

I have a '64 Sierra in Terra Cotta and also a '62 Women's Paramount, ( I know P-62's weren't offered that year), that needs to be re-finished. Waterford said they couldn't match the Terra Cotta correctly, (that was about 3-4 years ago, maybe they found the formula by now ?). Not to many Paramounts in that color so I don't know how hard they will try to come up with that.
I do like the color and will wait until it can be done correctly.
Still looking for a Terra Cotta Sting ray.


----------

